# IBS free for 2 weeks



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi,This is my first story. I am 48 and got my fist IBS-D aged 19. My IBS -D had deteriorated rapidly over the last year and a half. To the stage of being frightened to eat or go out because you need a toilet close by. I have had tests done as many of you on this site have had. showing that I have low digestive enzymes.I was reading blogs on the net trying to get answers when I came across an article on fluoride. How fluoride added to water had caused IBS-D. This article also stated that fluoride in toothpaste and tea both black and green was enough to cause IBS-D. South East Queensland, Australia, where I live, had fluoride added in Dec 08 (around when my IBS started to get out of control). I went down to our water tank collected water, changed my toothpaste, stopped drinking tea. What a difference, with in a day my stomach had stopped churning with that do i stay do i go feeling. My stools were still loose but no urgency, It is now two weeks, my stools are formed, I had chocolate yesterday and cheese today and all is great. All I can say it is worth a try. It is said to take 2 weeks to get the fluoride out of your system.There is one other thing that causes IBS-D in me and has been the case for many years, that is food that is old anything over 24hrs old i will not eat the rest of the family does not have a problem. Even fruit like a passion-fruit that is getting a bit crinkled and old will give me urgent D's. (my colonoscopy biopsy showed that i had reduced alkaline phosphates- this enzyme is said to be useful for fighting off bacteria. maybe that is why I can not eat food that has a slightly elevated bacteria count????) I hope this can help, as people look to find answers on IBS it sure has helped me and i have tried many different things over the years.By: rose tbump


----------

